# Anyone tried desheding shampoos/conditioners



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

In my experience, they do not work. A dog will shed, regardless. The way to circumvent a full coat blow is to put the time into grooming the dog. A good bath will loosen any hair that would be shedding, then using a high velocity dryer to blow any lingering loose hair out, followed by a through brushing (and continued brushing at home). 

I personally have a thing for bathing systems, like the hydro surge. I Like their functionality. Working in building my own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

P.S. a good under coat rake works wonders too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Popefamily430 (May 11, 2013)

I had a feeling! I use a great brush, bathe regularly, just was wondering if those shampoos did anything. I don't condition...just shampoo - that's the only thing I don't do when I bathe. Deshed or not...wonder if that helps it fall out a little easier when coming. Not that it seems to have much of an issue falling out LOL


----------

